# Pictures of some "Quarantine Time" projects



## Tim Rowland (May 5, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Here is a collection of some of the projects I have been able to complete during the past month in between family time.


Long Petty with a Osage orange handle, 165mm blade 
Bunka with a Mesquite burl handle, 175mm blade
Petty with a blue dyed Maple burl handle, 100mm blade
Small Nakiri with a crosscut Bacote handle, 145mm blade 
Honyaki Gyuto that I am still working on, lots of finishing left to do and make the handle, 220mm blade


----------



## inferno (May 5, 2020)

social distancing seems like a good motivator.


----------



## roughrider (May 9, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## McMan (May 9, 2020)

That cross cut Bocote is nice!


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 10, 2020)

Another Nakiri finished up.
Sandwich construction Wa handle with G-10 and carbon fiber


----------



## zetieum (May 10, 2020)

I like a lot the long petty. elegant


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 17, 2020)

Finished up the Honyaki


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 17, 2020)

You quarantine very well


----------



## milkbaby (May 17, 2020)

Dat hamon!


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 19, 2020)

Thanks, my hamons have been getting better.


Here is another petty complete, this time dressed in cocobolo.....and I forgot to wipe off the excess wd-40 from the blade 

And a pretty out there bright flashy handle I finished up a few days ago.....way out of what I normally like but hey it was still fun.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 19, 2020)

handle on after glue up next to a pairing knife and the honyaki gyuto


----------



## kbright (May 20, 2020)

Nice stack of handle material in the background. Are you using epoxy or CA glue?


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 20, 2020)

kbright said:


> Nice stack of handle material in the background. Are you using epoxy or CA glue?



Oh my handle material and wood collection is just a wee bit excessive. See below just for a pile that I will be stabilizing this weekend.
Liner material to scale is CA glue (Starbond or Stickfast). 
Prepped scales to Tang is G-flex epoxy.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 20, 2020)

Finished up this petty earlier and I will be doing a pass around with it.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 26, 2020)

Another one finished.
This was supposed to be a Christmas present for my dad...looks like Father's day now.

He has never really liked using my J-knives and has always used Henckles.
So when I asked him what type of chef knife he wanted me to make him his direction was to just have a high tip with plenty of belly and to keep it classy. Something that would still look beautiful in 50 years. I think I nailed it.
BTW months ago someone had a post regarding ergonomic western handles and I posted my drawing for this knife....well here it is finally.

220mm 52100 at 62rc, frame handle with micarta, black walnut, brass.


----------



## milkbaby (May 26, 2020)

Nice blade profile and dat walnut!!!


----------



## Robert Lavacca (May 26, 2020)

These look great man. Love that taller petty. Nakiri’s look awesome.


----------



## nexus1935 (May 28, 2020)

Wow those look awesome! I particularly like the shape of the cocobolo petty


----------

